# FM64 Chat Thread!



## Flock Master64 (Sep 27, 2017)

Hello everyone! Im a little new to BYH and i created this thread so i can meet a lot of new people and friends. We can talk about ANYTHING here. Just have fun and be appropriate.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Sep 28, 2017)

Hey! May I join?


----------



## Flock Master64 (Sep 28, 2017)

No


----------



## Flock Master64 (Sep 28, 2017)

Just kidding, yea


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Sep 28, 2017)

Flock Master64 said:


> No





Flock Master64 said:


> Just kidding, yea


Lol! Thanks! 

And how have you been?


----------



## Flock Master64 (Sep 28, 2017)

No problem 

BWWAAAAAAGGGHHHHH!!!!!!! How about you?


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Sep 28, 2017)

Flock Master64 said:


> No problem
> 
> BWWAAAAAAGGGHHHHH!!!!!!! How about you?




I'm doing good. Thanks.


----------



## Flock Master64 (Sep 28, 2017)

That's good


----------



## Flock Master64 (Sep 28, 2017)

What are you up to on this fine day?


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Sep 28, 2017)

Nothing much, actually. Just watching my little siblings.


----------



## Flock Master64 (Sep 28, 2017)

Like your watching them play or watching them to make sure they don't get in trouble?


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Sep 28, 2017)

Watching them to make sure they don't get in trouble, but at the very moment they are being really good ( ) and they're playing, so I'm watching them play some. lol


----------



## Flock Master64 (Sep 28, 2017)

Ahh nice


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Sep 28, 2017)

Flock Master64 said:


> Ahh nice


Yep!


----------



## Flock Master64 (Sep 28, 2017)

So bored. I need help with school.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Sep 28, 2017)

Yeah.
I know how that is... I had to get help today.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 28, 2017)

Hi. Want me to help you with school?


----------



## Flock Master64 (Sep 28, 2017)

If you want to sure. It's physics )-)


----------



## Flock Master64 (Sep 28, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> Yeah.
> I know how that is... I had to get help today.



What did you need help with?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 28, 2017)

Flock Master64 said:


> If you want to sure. It's physics )-)


Never mind. I don't know that stuff.


----------



## Flock Master64 (Sep 28, 2017)




----------



## TAH (Sep 29, 2017)




----------



## Flock Master64 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hey Shey


----------



## Flock Master64 (Sep 29, 2017)

@DuckLady can I please get back on BYC now. I'm I banned forever?


----------



## TAH (Sep 29, 2017)

Flock Master64 said:


> Hey Shey


Hey, Jake!!! 

How are you?



Flock Master64 said:


> @DuckLady can I please get back on BYC now. I'm I banned forever?


Sumi and nifty are on here so you could message them.


----------



## Flock Master64 (Sep 29, 2017)

HI SHEY!!! 

im good. I asked mom if i could go to a youth group  they seemed irritated.

How are you?

aawweessoommee


----------



## TAH (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm sorry.... But did they give you a answer?

I am feeling depressed right now... Not sure why .

Yeah.


----------



## Flock Master64 (Sep 29, 2017)

Not really,  my mom just told me to find one online and not to
give out my address. 

 how about a funny story to cheer you up?


----------



## TAH (Sep 29, 2017)

Online? Don't you want to go to your churches youth group?

Sure.....

I am so tired.


----------



## Flock Master64 (Sep 29, 2017)

yes online, and yeah i do want to go to a church youth group

give me a minuet to type it

me too, i have to be up in 5 hourse


----------



## TAH (Sep 29, 2017)

Oh, I get it.

OK...

Well, then go to bed.... I can stop talking....


----------



## Flock Master64 (Sep 29, 2017)

One time when my brother and I were going shopping with our parents. Our parents stopped at Whole Foods and went inside but my brother and I stayed in the car. Our mom and dad were taking FOREVER and we were getting really bored. In the car we had you get into the trunck from the back seat. So my younger brother climbs into the trunck and I crouch down so people walking by can't see me but i can see them. When someone walked by I'd tell my brother and he'd start punching and kicking the roof of the trunk screaming for help. The people who walked by got really big eyes and started walking faster  After that my parents came back and my brother got out of the trunk. While my dad was putting groceries in the trunk we heard police sirens and my brother and I started FREAKING OUT. Turned out that some dude wrecked his car and they were responding to that and not our stupid prank.


----------



## TAH (Sep 29, 2017)

Flock Master64 said:


> One time when my brother and I were going shopping with our parents. Our parents stopped at Whole Foods and went inside but my brother and I stayed in the car. Our mom and dad were taking FOREVER and we were getting really bored. In the car we had you get into the trunck from the back seat. So my younger brother climbs into the trunck and I crouch down so people walking by can't see me but i can see them. When someone walked by I'd tell my brother and he'd start punching and kicking the roof of the trunk screaming for help. The people who walked by got really big eyes and started walking faster  After that my parents came back and my brother got out of the trunk. While my dad was putting groceries in the trunk we heard police sirens and my brother and I started FREAKING OUT. Turned out that some dude wrecked his car and they were responding to that and not our stupid prank.




Have I ever told you about when I had the police called on me when I was 8?


----------



## Flock Master64 (Sep 30, 2017)

No, but do tell


----------



## TAH (Sep 30, 2017)

So mom was just going into the store but since had to really go to the bathroom so she decided I could stay with my siblings in the car..... No biggie! Or so it was.....

Turns out there was DHS where right around the corner..... Next thing I know these to lady's were walking around the care and playing with my siblings.... I was not happy with that so I told them thru the window to go plz....... They did.

I was fine for 8-10minutes when then 6-police showed up knocking for me to roll down my window..... I didn't listen to them right away.... I was scared, wondering who called, you could probably guess my reaction! First officer was a meany head and I hated speaking to him but then mom walks out to 6officers at the car, me crying and all my siblings super scared.

After all this we ended up with a really nice officer.... He went out and talked to big and small (DHS.... Names for the two ladies) and there reason for calling the police was they thought I was going to drive away with all my siblings with the car off and no keys in the car which they could tell..... Oh, and my brother was scared to stay in the car with us for more than two years.... Thanks, not!

It was kinda funny looking back on it but at that moment I was freaking out! 

Mom never did leave me in the car with my siblings till I was 13. 

I officially came up that DHS people don't think.... I have reconsidered now but that was my thought when I was younger. Lol.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 30, 2017)

Lol


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Sep 30, 2017)

Flock Master64 said:


> What did you need help with?


My Mom helped me. It was something that you do towards the end of high school, but they were having me try it out then. (I forgot what it was. I'm not at home now, but I'll try to look and see what it was, when I do get home. )


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Sep 30, 2017)

Okaaaaay... That emoji is kinda creepy...


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Sep 30, 2017)

Flock Master64 said:


> One time when my brother and I were going shopping with our parents. Our parents stopped at Whole Foods and went inside but my brother and I stayed in the car. Our mom and dad were taking FOREVER and we were getting really bored. In the car we had you get into the trunck from the back seat. So my younger brother climbs into the trunck and I crouch down so people walking by can't see me but i can see them. When someone walked by I'd tell my brother and he'd start punching and kicking the roof of the trunk screaming for help. The people who walked by got really big eyes and started walking faster  After that my parents came back and my brother got out of the trunk. While my dad was putting groceries in the trunk we heard police sirens and my brother and I started FREAKING OUT. Turned out that some dude wrecked his car and they were responding to that and not our stupid prank.





TAH said:


> So mom was just going into the store but since had to really go to the bathroom so she decided I could stay with my siblings in the car..... No biggie! Or so it was.....
> 
> Turns out there was DHS where right around the corner..... Next thing I know these to lady's were walking around the care and playing with my siblings.... I was not happy with that so I told them thru the window to go plz....... They did.
> 
> ...


----------



## TAH (Sep 30, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> Okaaaaay... That emoji is kinda creepy...


Ikr.


----------



## TAH (Sep 30, 2017)

Poka_Doodle I see you're on!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Sep 30, 2017)

TAH said:


> Ikr.


Yeah!


----------



## TAH (Sep 30, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> Yeah!


Yep!


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Sep 30, 2017)

TAH said:


> Yep!


So, how are you?


----------



## TAH (Sep 30, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> So, how are you?


Doing good. You? Thanks for asking.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Sep 30, 2017)

TAH said:


> Doing good. You? Thanks for asking.


Good! I'm doing okay. Yesterday was a little hard, but today I'm doing good! lol


----------



## TAH (Sep 30, 2017)

BunnyBoxHop said:


> Good! I'm doing okay. Yesterday was a little hard, but today I'm doing good! lol


Good.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Sep 30, 2017)

TAH said:


> Good.


Yep.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Sep 30, 2017)

Hi. I'm pumped, and it's almost 11


----------



## TAH (Oct 1, 2017)

Lol... How did I miss you again! Ugh.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 1, 2017)

I was up late...


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 1, 2017)

hey everyone


----------



## TAH (Oct 1, 2017)

Flock Master64 said:


> hey everyone


Hey.


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hows Shey?


----------



## TAH (Oct 1, 2017)

Flock Master64 said:


> Hows Shey?


I am good..... Actually had a really good day. You?


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 1, 2017)

eeehhhhhhhhhh. I had a bad day at work. I just couldnt keep up with all the customers. i feel really bad ;-;


----------



## TAH (Oct 1, 2017)

Flock Master64 said:


> eeehhhhhhhhhh. I had a bad day at work. I just couldnt keep up with all the customers. i feel really bad ;-;


Awe I'm sorry.


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 1, 2017)

I'm going to do better next sunday.  It was bow huning opening day so thats why it was busy.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 1, 2017)

I fell off today...


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 1, 2017)

of what?


----------



## TAH (Oct 1, 2017)

Flock Master64 said:


> of what?


Probably a horse....


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 1, 2017)

prolly


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 2, 2017)

Yeah. I slipped off a horse.


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Oct 2, 2017)

Ouch


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 2, 2017)

is the horse ok?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 2, 2017)

He was unamused. He was good about stopping. My English show horse would have kept going...


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 2, 2017)

thats bad but kinda funny


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 2, 2017)

Yeah it is. 
I caught it on video, and have shared it with a lot of people. Because I might as well make the most out of it, and I'm not crazy hurt.


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 2, 2017)

Thats what really matters


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 2, 2017)

Yep. Kinda like when a cake exploded on my lab on 4th of July, and I smashed my face into it. 
The mindset is what matters when stuff happens.


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 3, 2017)




----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Oct 5, 2017)

May I join?

I know you from BYC, hope ur depression is gone now 

-Mel


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 5, 2017)

surr

thanks


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 5, 2017)

i jist woke up, so i am dazed


----------



## TAH (Oct 5, 2017)

Flock Master64 said:


> i jist woke up, so i am dazed


Do you work?


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 5, 2017)

not today but i do tomorrow


----------



## TAH (Oct 5, 2017)

Flock Master64 said:


> not today but i do tomorrow


Cool.


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 5, 2017)

yeah )-)


----------



## BunnyBoxHop (Oct 17, 2017)

Heya!


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 18, 2017)

hello


----------



## TAH (Oct 18, 2017)

Heyo, Jake!


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 18, 2017)

hi Shey


----------



## TAH (Oct 18, 2017)

What's sup?


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 18, 2017)

just got back from church


----------



## TAH (Oct 18, 2017)

Neat. 

I've been helping dad replace the beams in the shop. There is so much stuff to do..... And snow is coming in a couple days. Ugh.


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 18, 2017)

what shop?


----------



## TAH (Oct 18, 2017)

Flock Master64 said:


> what shop?


The shop at the house.... Work shop. Lol.


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 18, 2017)

what do you do there?


----------



## TAH (Oct 18, 2017)

Flock Master64 said:


> what do you do there?


Dad is just repairing all his tools, build things, etc..... I am very fascinated with mechanic work so I like to help. Replacing beams isn't the funniest of jobs but it is more time spent with Dad..... Which I love.


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 18, 2017)

thats great then


----------



## TAH (Oct 18, 2017)

Yeah.


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## TAH (Oct 18, 2017)




----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 20, 2017)

im in a really bad mood


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 20, 2017)

Oh why?


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks everyone here for everything, check my journal to see why


----------



## Flock Master64 (Oct 20, 2017)

my friend isnt coming to work tomorrow and thats the only time i get to see her


----------

